# ?How to get to Secret Falls, Kauai / by Kayak-Hike?



## Green Eyed Hapa (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone know how to get info/tips on getting to Secret Falls off the Wailua River in Kauai via kayak and then hiking in?

Kayak companies there advertise this, but we want to rent on our own.

Mahalo


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you experienced kayakers?

I recommend this travel guide - be sure you buy the latest edition (2010) -


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Jan 29, 2011)

Denise,

Yes, we are experienced kayakers. Have our own here in N. CA.

We have the Kauai Revealed book, but it doesn't seem to be very specific. Any other suggestions?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet the Kayak rental company can help - try calling or emailing them.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 29, 2011)

*Easy trip*



Green Eyed Hapa said:


> Anyone know how to get info/tips on getting to Secret Falls off the Wailua River in Kauai via kayak and then hiking in?
> 
> Kayak companies there advertise this, but we want to rent on our own.
> 
> Mahalo



We have done the Secret Falls trip 3 times, always on our own.  It is very easy to do on your own once you have the kayak in the water.  Once we had to rent the kayaks at the Shell gas station in Kapaa, tie them to the top of the car, then drive to the launch location in the park. That took a little of the fun out of it.
To get to the falls, just paddle up the fork in the river and go to the right.  After a while the river narrows and you just pull the kayak onto shore.  You will see many other kayaks there.  From there, just walk upstream on the trail.  The trail is not difficult, but it is slippery and shoes are good to wear.


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Jan 29, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> We have done the Secret Falls trip 3 times, always on our own.  It is very easy to do on your own once in have the kayak in the water.  Once we had to rent the kayaks at the Shell gas station in Kapaa, tie them to the top of the car, then drive to the launch location in the park. That took a little of the fun out of it.
> To get to the falls, just paddle up the the fork in the river and go to the right.  After a while the river narrows and you just pull the kayak onto shore.  You will see many other kayaks there.  From there, just walk upstream on the trail.  The trail is not difficult, but it is slippery and shoes are good to wear.



Thanks, California-Binghorn,

We're adventurous but always cautious. Since you've done this several times, we'll try it this year. 

We usually stay at the Waiohai Beach Club, but this year will be at the Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy with my brother-in-law. Any suggestions on this side of the island ( food, shopping, things to do)?

The foggy days and rain in Roseville are getting my mind on our upcoming trip to Oahu & Kauai in June.

Mahalo


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

We like the Beach Boy a lot - very nice tropical decor!

There are a lot of places to eat right next to the resort at the Coconut Market Place (across the parking lot.)

The resort itself also has an upscale restaurant - Hukilau Lanai






Kapa'a is only minute away and our favorite places are:

Kintaro - upscale Japanese with Teppanyaki or regular table service - this is where we have our "last night" celebration.






Olympic Cafe - very casual downtown restaurant with great local food, big servings, and reasonable prices.  On a two week vacation we will eat here 4+ times.  It's right across from the ABC Store, upstairs, and the parking and stairs are in the back.  It's open air, and it is a GREAT place to people watch!






Brick Oven Pizza - they have a great buffet for $14.99 that includes several pizzas, salad, pasta chicken, some other entrees, and a beverage.  That's a great price for Hawaii, and great food!

*Discussions about Kauai dining. *


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 29, 2011)

Green Eyed Hapa said:


> Thanks, California-Binghorn,
> 
> We're adventurous but always cautious. Since you've done this several times, we'll try it this year.
> 
> ...



Didn't realize you live in Roseville, we're neighbors.  Only saw the northern cal location by your name.  If you like snorkeling or scuba, send me a message for lots of info.  Favorite restaurant is Keiko's Paradise in Poipu.  In the same shopping center is Puka- Dog for a really good and different kind of hot dog.  Many who go to Kauai rave about Bubba Burgers (2 or 3 locations). But since you live in Roseville you have probably been to "The Squeeze Inn" on North Sunrise that puts Bubbas to shame.  But you might want to try Bubbas just so you know what everyone is talking about.


----------

